
Efficient Neural Network Loss Landscape Generation - r3tex
https://nextjournal.com/r3tex/loss-landscape
======
shele
This brings a wide spectrum of the Julia stack together and underlines the
inherent interoperability of Julia solutions:

Flux - Elegant Machine Learning Stack

Makie - High level plotting on the GPU

CuArrays - GPU arrays without code changes

WebSockets - Websockets protocol in Julia

WebIO - Simple abstraction for displaying and interacting with content

Nextjournal - Making this reproducible online

------
anshuligh
Cool article!

In Makie, you can efficiently put a label on a slider by using

`sliderplot, observable = AbstractPlotting.textslider(range, label, start =
startvalue)`

where sliderplot is the actual Scene object and observable is the value of the
observable.

